# General > AquaTalk >  Best place to buy new Aquarium equipment?

## ZANE

Hi again everyone!

Ok similar to my other post, I'm curious where is the best place to buy new aquarium equipment? More specifically, I'm looking for canister filters... and media, preferably eheim. Which place has them price lowest?? Thanks in advanced again!!

----------


## benny

In Singapore, prices are fairly competitive. If you are looking for a variety of selection, Block 151 Serangoon North Ave 2 has a few shops in a cluster that will offer you mind boggling selection. In Yishun, Blk 618 has a shop that's crammed with stuff too. In Clementi Avenue 2, Blk 328 has 2 shops, one of which is opened 24 hours. Opposite Thomson Medical Centre, there's Nature Aquarium that has a good supply of Eheim products and the basics you need for a planted tank.

All the shops in these places should stock what you are looking for. If you are not sure, ask.

If you make some friends on this forum, arrange to go out on a weekend to visit. I'm sure a lot of hardcore hobbyists go to shops every week, even if they have nothing to buy.

Cheers,

----------


## williamng

Hi

I agree with Benny. The prices are pretty competitive so it really depends on what you need and how much you buy. Sometimes, you could get some discount here and there. Personally, I find Petmart price pretty reasonable for Eheim filters. Nature aquarium is alright too.

----------


## BFG

A bit of advice. Research the product you are going to get. It's not wise to follow the advise of the lfs owner although we do have a few that is reliable. Benny has listed a few so visit the one that is nearest to your home first. "Recce' the lfs and look at what's available in the shop. If you have the time, you could visit all of the lfs Benny has listed. 

Take your time. :Smile:

----------

